# thoughts on items for Fall garden this year



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

dad roto tilled up a new area at his house for a garden. I think he may have got a little carried away. Sorry do not have pics but it is looking to be around 65 x 35. Have plenty a room to plant for the whole dern county!! LOL 

Give me some ideas on items or favorite varieties of them as well. Live in Washington county just FYI.

Thinking cabbage, lettuce, radishes, maybe beets, carrots, cantaloupe(sp), brocolli, cauliflower, sweet potatoes, some sort of winter peas.

Give me some ideas and varieties.

Thanks

Damian


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a pretty good list. A lot depends on what you like and your particular area.

In my area cabbage, broc, brussels sprouts, and carrots can be grown throughout the fall and winter. Some of the others are more on an early fall crop.

One you didn't mention that's my personal favorite would be onions. I love the 1015 onions. They are generally available in early November in sets that you can put in the ground and grow all fall/winter long. They are incredibly mild, wonderful tasting, and store very well if you keep them dry. I raise enough to supply a couple of families in onions all year long.

Potatoes are another option, but I've found they are much better suited in my area as an early spring/late winter item. 

I wouldn't recommend cantalope for fall...can't handle the cooler temps. 

Do you like greens? Turnip, collard, etc. are extremely easy to grow in fall/winter. Turnips are another of my favorites as greens, root crop, and a great soil conditioner when tilled back into your garden. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am glad you siad some of those, just forgot about them. 1015 for sure and some greens, maybe some spinach. Can't have too many potatoes, dad is diabetic


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fall*

MEADOWLARK is right about cantaloupe.Sweet potatoes can't take it either.Garlic does well.Sounds like your about there.GOOD GARDNING........CVA34


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is what I know about some varieties. Georgia Southern collards do well. I grew them last year and will again this year for sure. Packman is a good variety of broccoli because it keep producing crowns after the main crowns is cut.
Chioggia is one of the best varieties of beets in my opinions for flavor. Carrots are very easy to grow in my opinion and store well. Any of the Nantes or Danvers varieties are good, but you really can't go wrong with others. I second the 10-15 suggestion on the onions. For peas, you can grow sugar snap peas, but you don't plan them until mid to late December. I grew the regular sugar snaps last year, but trying the super sugar snaps this year because the vines are bigger. These need to go on a trellis. If you plant short season sweet potatoes like Georgia Jet you can still do those, but slips are hard to find. I planted a few different varieties in May for a late Fall/Early Winter harvest. Black seeded simpson is one of the better varieties of lettuce, but you can do others like arugala, endive, radicchio etc. I have tried them all with varying degress of success. The mesculun mixes have a variety of lettuce included and you can figure out what you like from them too.

Let me add that most of the things I mentioned survived the big freeze last year. They got kind of wilted, but bounced back after it warmed up. Some of the lettuces and radishes would be the most susceptible, however they are still somewhat frost and freeze tolerant.

Good luck.

Tate


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Try some pumpkins, time to plant them is almost here, first of aug. 

Can you say pumpkin pie?


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks folks for all the ideas!!


----------



## IslanderFisher (Jul 23, 2010)

*So Texas*

Down here I planted Green Bean Bushes carrots, Diff peppers and Zucchini all from seed about 2 weeks ago and all plants are already about 10 in tall! Our fall growing season down here is loooong though! Tomatoes and all that jazz will go in here bout 2-3 weeks! All those greens grow well, but if it is too warm outside when they are ready for picking they will be fairly bitter tasting. Just my thoughts! Spent good while growin up farming.


----------

